# other ways to make a mask?



## Tapeworm (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm just wondering if there's any other way to make a mask other than using plastic mesh, or the other way, but I forgot what it's called.

I'm trying to make one kinda the way Qarrezel does, but using something different for the mold... hopefully it'll work.

I'm just asking out of curiosity, and I'm trying to experiment different ways.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 18, 2009)

You can make one out of all foam.

http://www.matrices.net/maskvideo.asp

That site has tons of other tuts, so feel free to browse; those are what I followed.  ^^


----------



## Tapeworm (Aug 19, 2009)

I might try that, but I need to find where to get the right kind of foam first.


----------



## tillin (Aug 19, 2009)

Tapeworm said:


> I might try that, but I need to find where to get the right kind of foam first.



If you ask around at your nearest crafts place I'm sure they'll tell you.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 19, 2009)

Tapeworm said:


> I might try that, but I need to find where to get the right kind of foam first.



You can find Upolstery foam at Walmart.

Also, most specialty websites will sell you blocks of foam.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 19, 2009)

Tapeworm said:


> I might try that, but I need to find where to get the right kind of foam first.



You can find it at JoAnn.  It is the green foam.  ^^ 
Warning: You will want coupons.


----------



## jerrymojo2 (Aug 19, 2009)

All foam, balcava, I've even seen wire ones.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 19, 2009)

The mask I have was balaclava, and my current one in construction is all-foam.  Wire, however, is one I have not seen.  o.o


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 19, 2009)

Foam. I've seen paper mesh used before, looks easier to sculpt.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 19, 2009)

Meh.  
Paper mache seems too flimsy.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Aug 19, 2009)

Wire, man.

Everyone's all "Ew, wire's dangerous," but as long as you hot-glue the tips they won't poke you in the eye. Just make a nice wire frame and cover it in fur. I have a tutorial in my signature to help you out. The furring technique's wrong, but everything else worked out fine.

Good luck!


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 19, 2009)

go here http://www.lionofthesun.com/gallery...nsory Augmentations&L3=Night Vision Lion Mask I know that there is high tech stuff involved but you might be able to mutate the process that's what I'n planing on doing anyway.


----------



## Matt (Aug 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tF9xdeypIZ4&feature=channel_page
You can try that method of making a mask. It uses a masquerade mask and funfoam. It's alot easier than using chicken wire >


----------



## Tapeworm (Aug 25, 2009)

I've used a plastic mask and altered it a lot to make a mask before... 
It was nice and small, but for some reason, every time I try it, it turns out too boxy for me, and the jaws are often crooked.


----------

